# DIY misting system



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is my how to for a very cheap and simple rainmaker/misting system for a high humidity viv.
First the pump-i used a Ford transit window washer pump
Power supply - i used an old 12v printer power pack cut the plug of and fitted spade connectors to connect to the pump
Nozzles-cheap spray bottles from Wilco/Poundland
Timer-as a test i am using a manual timer 15mins every 4hrs (subject to test results)
Right here goes got a brainwave as i am not sure the washer pump will have the power to run "proper nozzles" i thought i would try a codge;
I had an old Wilko spray bottle and cut the end of as close to the trigger which left me with feed pipe: 










I used a hot knife to cut this off then connected to the pump











slight adjustment and a fine spray was achieved i think the pump would happily run 3-4 of these for 99p each from Wilko or the pound shop the pump is from a ford transit front screen washer and the power is via an old printer transformer giving 12v connected up with spade connectors.










Tomorrow i will pick up a length of 4mm pipe a none return valve and a couple more spray bottles and do a test using a gallon container as a reservoir.I will run it on a timer in a spare 4ft tank i have in the shed and make a report as to how long and how frequent i need it on,and how long a gallon will last


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

interesting did think about using a washer pump off a vehicle. My only worry would be screen wash contains some nasty stuff.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> interesting did think about using a washer pump off a vehicle. My only worry would be screen wash contains some nasty stuff.


a brand new pump a spare i never used


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

After thinking about this during the night i will still be going with the pump and trying these
Pollywog
just hope the pump has the pressure 
and will be getting a digital timer so i can get the cycle down to a few seconds/4xday
more updates later


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ordered my parts off ebay last night to try this!


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok its on a digital timer now 1min 4 x aday i only used 1 of the nozzles from a bottle cause they have changed the design and i could not remove the new ones as easy totally moulded in!
Spray is a bit course but will do for now going to test cycle this now see how it goes until proper nozzle comes but looking good by the way its for CWD in a 7'x7'x3' viv 
Good luck MF when your bits come


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Good thinking with the spray bottle nozzle.... is it one of those you can twist to alter the spray?


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

incrisis said:


> Good thinking with the spray bottle nozzle.... is it one of those you can twist to alter the spray?


yes but the ones i got today are crap all 1 piece moulding the 1 i have used is old type with a seperate top part and i was able to cut it out easy not the finest spray mist but acceptable and seems finer than when used with bottle


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds good, will look forward to hearing how it copes for a few days..


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

ive got all the parts for this except the nozzle .

was having trouble figuring out which type to use . i was thinking to use a windscreen washer jet but obviously this wouldnt create a mist .

although you can buy 'mist' ones but they are 12 quid 
VOLVO WINDSCREEN WASHER JETS (SPRAY TYPE) NEW S40 V50 on eBay (end time 17-Oct-10 09:29:55 BST)


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

they probably would work ok but not much cheaper than polywogs they are £5.50 each


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn I need to get on this.. Excellent informative thread fair play..


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

things are going well
i min bursts at 9-12-3-6 oclock humidity if i didnt spray regular was dropping to 55-60 now holding steady at 70 
am well chuffed.Will have to see the difference when i use the misting nozzle from polywogs wish i had ordered 2 now but still dont know if pump will have the pressure to run proper nozzles,will just have to wait and see.: victory:


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

What's the total cost of making this mister?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

TonyToca said:


> What's the total cost of making this mister?


I've spent a tenner so far, that's minus nozzles. I already had a 12v charger and timer though.

The parts are arriving.....slowly.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

TonyToca said:


> What's the total cost of making this mister?


£7.50 for the nozzle inc. post
i had all the other parts and £2 for 2 more spray bottles that didnt work and i might have to buy the rigid pipe and a few more bits the digital timer i wanted 1 or 2 anyway for other things and got this 1 for a £5 at local sell anything and pile it high type shop.
But its up and running with spray bottle nozzle


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

all items are available on ebay cheap enough 

i bought brand new washer pumps and they came with a length of pipe .
some spade connectors
a 12v plug 
a plug in timer
something to hold the water in 
nozzles


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

My connectors were like £1.50 for 20.

Pump was £7 but there were even cheaper ones.

Hose was £1.

I've seen chargers for a few quid.


I might add a non return valve but no rush.


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

So for less than £20 u can get one sorted out.. I'm gonna have a go at this..
Thanks very much for the info guys..


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

My new nozzle came today 
Pollywog
quick delivery just gotta plumb it in now and see the difference and will report back


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

As neat as the new nozzle is it wont work with this pump it just dribbles!
back to my cheapo nozzle works a treat.


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

So I assume this would work ok? 
FORD Scorpio Sierra Transit WASHER BOTTLE +PUMP 1.4L on eBay (end time 06-Nov-10 21:19:41 GMT)
It is the reservoir, pump, 1.5 metres of tubing and the spade connectors.
Under a tenner too!!


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

That is a good kit you will still need a transformer and spray nozzle the window washer ones are a jet not a spray.
this is the type of spray bottle top i used notice the seperate blue bit on the top easy to cut the nozzle out.








this sort are harder to get the nozzle out and leave a tube to fit your pipe too, harder but doable








For a reservoir i am using a 5lt icecream tub with 4 lts water and its used less than 2 lts over the last few days so looking good and its not soaking the viv just raising the humidity


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just a thought windscreen washer pumps are not that high pressure. Head lamp washer pumps are just a thought


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

same pump mate well it is on my Disco


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

not the same on most though some generate about 50psi generally most generating 30-40 psi.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

any idea on price and part nos mate could be worth a look as lond as they aren't as dear as proper misting pump

have been looking here makes good reading
http://forums.nicoclub.com/budget-water-injection-washer-pump-show-down-t471823.html


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quick question... How is the pump fed? Is it submerged in the water or is it external with an inlet and an outlet pipe?


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

mine is external fitted to the side of the reservoir like it would be on a window washer bottle.
But am now looking into getting a headlamp washer pump (higher power) and will experament with that to see if it will run a proper nozzle or 2


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

i was doing a bit of reading in to them, People use them for intercooler cooling kits on cars etc found this

Headlamp washer psi test

they have a much higher psi ranging from 30-50 psi in some cases you need to be careful on selecting though some headlamp washers are for the cars with the little mini wiper blades on them, You need to find one that is a high pressure one that just sprays the dirt off. A little research in to what car its for should clear that up. 

headlamp washer pumps


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

^^

That Nissan pump looks the dogs ******** the hunt is now on !!
cheers mate


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Do u think this will work??










1.4 Litre Washer bottle with heavy duty 12 volt electric Pump

Bottle mounting bracket

Two bonnet spray jets

1.5m clear tube

T piece connector

Electrical wire connectors

fixings and fastenings

Spade terminals

All for a tenner off eBay..


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

it would work but you want to look at using a finer nozzle if you used a headlamp washer pump as shown in earlier post then use misting nozzle from Pollywog.
You would also need a digital timer as you only need a burst of 1min max x 3 times aday max, if that makes sense.


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah makes sense, I got the power supply and timer. Did u have much success with the spray bottle nozzle?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FFS I moved flat and left all the parts at my old place.


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Got mine up and running, works well fair play.. One problem it kinda floods the tank a bit.. U know of and digital timers that'll do like 30 sec intervals?? 1 min is the minimum on the one I got..


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

TonyToca said:


> Got mine up and running, works well fair play.. One problem it kinda floods the tank a bit.. U know of and digital timers that'll do like 30 sec intervals?? 1 min is the minimum on the one I got..


We have some reliable seconds timers in stock that we supply for controlling our Misting Systems: Pollywog: Shop: Misting Systems: Seconds Timers


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

TonyToca said:


> Yeah makes sense, I got the power supply and timer. Did u have much success with the spray bottle nozzle?


works well but its in a big viv and on 3xday for 1min


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> FFS I moved flat and left all the parts at my old place.


Pity that mate was looking to compare 
is there a smiley for a "muppet"


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got it sorted now, 4 x 1min a day.. Found an adjustable nozzle and turned it almost off but it works! 

Thanks for this great thread, I managed to save myself 50+ quid.... More importantly tho, keep my ATB happy!


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad to be of service mate will update thread when i get a headlamp pump and then be able to use a couple of misting nozzles.
I have now pinched the timer of this for anther viv for a rescue so need to get another timer,but still works manually.


----------

